# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  Smart glasses for the blind, University of Oxford and Royal National Institute of Blind People

## Airicist

University of Oxford

Royal National Institute of Blind People

----------


## Airicist

Blind marathon runner gets guidance from smart glasses

Published on Jul 13, 2017




> A legally blind man ran the Boston Marathon with the aid of Google Glass and a remote guide. That's just the start for smart glasses.

----------

